# Soap Cutters



## hopalongkat (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm looking to buy a nice soap cutter. I wanna go with a Bud H cutter, but I can't decide between single bar cutter or 12 bar cutter. I mean, what's the difference (besides the obvious)? Is there any difference in cutting single bars one by one or cutting them all at once?? Just want some feedback, thanks in advance


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 17, 2016)

With a multibar cutter you need to make sure the tension is very similar in all of the wires, or you can break some strings if your soap is too hard.  

I have a multibar cutter, and have found that I like to extend the time it takes to cut my bars.  There is something about prolonging the surprise that really trips my trigger!  I would think a single bar cutter is much less expensive, too, so that's something to consider as well.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 17, 2016)

I think it depends on your cutting preference. If you do large volume and always cut the same thickness then multi bar cutter is a time saver. However if you vary the thickness and want the ability to do that then a single cutter is best.


----------



## GrantLee63 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have Bud's multi, single, and slab cutters (haven't used the slab cutter yet), and I think it all boils down to personal preference.  I usually use the multi, but if I want a thinner bar like I typically do with my Castile soap (the multi comes standard with 1.25" spacing), I'll use the single bar cutter.  If you're only going to have one, the single bar cutter can't be beat (and it is cheaper!) All are true heirloom quality, and I highly recommend either one of them.


----------



## QueenBeeSoap (Jan 19, 2016)

I have Bud's multi cutter as well and can't say enough good things about it.  The craftsmanship is amazing - it really is "heirloom quality" like GrantLee63 said.  I love how I can easily get consistent cuts now, and how quickly I can cut a batch of soap with the multi cutter.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 19, 2016)

I too have a metal Bud Multi Bar Cutter and it's the bomb.  I love it and wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## vmakkers (Jan 19, 2016)

I have a metal cutter from Bud and a single wire and slab cutter from Workshop Heritage. My metal cutter is amazing and Bud is great to work with. You can even request custom colors for an additional fee. 

I think the type of cutter really depends on your preference. I love the time saving of my multi-cutter but sometimes you need the single cutter for certain types of designs or if you like different sizes. If you plan to go with the same size bar every time, go with the multi-cutter. You will not be disappointed. If you want to the ability to change up your sizes or maybe cut a slab soap, get the single. A cheap single wire cutter option could also be a wire cheese cutter. I like using my wire cheese cutter for soaps that are cured or sitting out for a while. I rather break that then my real soap cutters.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 19, 2016)

I've got the single wooden bud cutter and love it. I considered a multi-cutter, but I like taking my time seeing each bar and being able to adjust the cut around embeds when I neglect to place them exactly.  I don't make vast quantities of soap though.


----------

